# Mantis heaven



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

I found this site, and I thought I would share it. It sells GIANT butterfly cages. You could fit a bush in there! They are a bit pricey, but are good quality, and one side is clear to see inside. I have one, I used to keep anise swallowtails in there. You can use them to breed larger species of butterflies and things like luna moths. Imagine how much space a mantis would get to roam! The JUMBO, their version of "medium", is big enough for me to sit comfortably inside! But I'm 11, so I guess it would be harder for you guys to fit.  the greenhouse is literally big enough to start a butterfly garden in!

http://www.amazingbutterflies.com/butterfly_castles.htm


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> I found this site, and I thought I would share it. It sells GIANT butterfly cages. You could fit a bush in there! They are a bit pricey, but are good quality, and one side is clear to see inside. I have one, I used to keep anise swallowtails in there. You can use them to breed larger species of butterflies and things like luna moths.
> 
> http://www.amazingbu...fly_castles.htm


Ah yes. Most of my cages are from there. I have the 3' by 2' by 2'.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol. I accidently submitted before I was done editing.


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2012)

livemonarch.com has lower price ones


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

um, they are the same price.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

and the jumbo and greenhouse are 5$ more at livemonarch.


----------



## stacy (Jul 30, 2012)

nice, tysm for information


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> um, they are the same price.


the small used to be only $9 at livemonarch


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 30, 2012)

Best prices I've found.  A bit larger than the ones you listed.

http://www.ebay.com/...=item1c0fc1919e

http://www.ebay.com/...=item1c1536c391


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy. Shewt.

Y u no let me upload a spongebob picture??


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 30, 2012)

are these net cages used mainly for mating?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 30, 2012)

I was kinda hoping this would be a debate about where mantises go after they die. Oh well :lol: 

Nice cages though


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 30, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I was kinda hoping this would be a debate about where mantises go after they die. Oh well :lol:
> 
> Nice cages though


hmmmm where do they go

I wonder is there a bug heaven? :innocent: or a bug heck :devil:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 30, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> are these net cages used mainly for mating?


Mating, ooth laying, species that don't need much humidity(or do and you just mist often  ), they hold in ff's, plus they're just convenient and easy to clean with soapy bleach water in the tub/shower.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2012)

Bought a bunch of those years ago from LiveMonarch. They are excellent. I use the clear side as the bottom though. Makes more sense that way.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I was kinda hoping this would be a debate about where mantises go after they die. Oh well :lol:
> 
> Nice cages though


Hmmmmm. I might start one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hopefully I can get a cage 4 my Lunas


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I was kinda hoping this would be a debate about where mantises go after they die. Oh well :lol:
> 
> Nice cages though


I actually thought this was gonna be about a dead mantis lol


----------

